# Guys, would you date an unemployed girl?



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Assuming you had a job yourself? Would this be a turn-off, a girl who was not financially independent, if you were? Would you give her a chance if she was trying to get a job or working towards it, but then she didn't get one soon after, and it started to seem she wouldn't for a while? Would that be reason enough to leave her? I am not talking about "gold diggers" here, just girls that are unemployed due to SA, who want to work but have too many problems.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Personally, it wouldn't matter. And that's coming from the most cynical, depressed member of this forum, so it should count for something...


----------



## Steven G. (May 18, 2006)

nah I wouldn't mind. Aslong as she's not lazy and lay around all day. I don't mind working while she plays "housewife".


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, because I know what it's like to not have a job, and work shouldn't define a person anyway.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

If i didn't i would be a hypocrite.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If I had a job that could support both of us, then it wouldn't be an issue at all.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Absolutely, I'd be fine with it


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> nah I wouldn't mind. Aslong as she's not lazy and lay around all day.


:ditto
As long as the reason she's not unemployed is solely out of laziness I don't think I would have a problem with it. I would prefer she remains focused on improving and having some kind of goals for the future though rather than just completely giving up. I'm pretty understanding and if she is having difficulty because of anxiety I wouldn't leave her.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

It's cool with me. I prefer my woman in the kitchen, anyway.

it's a farkin' joke related to a similar question about unemployed men dating. don't ban me


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

^ You sexist *******. :b



> I don't mind working while she plays "housewife".


As someone who has done most of the housewifey stuff almost all her life, I can vouch for you that being a housewife is a job in itself. :yes


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

As long as she was trying to get a job, I'd have no problem. If she wasn't trying to get a job and wasn't doing anything else worthwile with her time(like school or any worthwhile dedicated hobby) then it would be a major turn off and might eventually lead to the end of the relationship.


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

Of course.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nesteroff said:


> Assuming you had a job yourself? Would this be a turn-off, a girl who was not financially independent, if you were? Would you give her a chance if she was trying to get a job or working towards it, but then she didn't get one soon after, and it started to seem she wouldn't for a while? Would that be reason enough to leave her? I am not talking about "gold diggers" here, just girls that are unemployed due to SA, who want to work but have too many problems.


Not completely a turn-off....she'd have to marry me if she was to live with me, though. I can't handle the commonlaw stuff. I would give her a chance. There are plenty of jobs that can be done from home. If she was trying to get a job while I was doing financially well, then it would be okay. It would only be difficult if I was having trouble myself. The role of housewife is more important than people give credit for anyway - it helps prevent out-of-control teens and I am all for that! :lol


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

This would only be a concern if we got to the point of living together. In that case, I don't make enough to support two people, so she had better be prepared to put in her share of the bills.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Ideally I would be a Federline, but since that's an unrealistic prospect I guess I'd be ok with it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Vincenzo said:


> Ideally I would be a Federline, but since that's an unrealistic prospect I guess I'd be ok with it.


ew, Federlines dont bathe for days


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Depends if I liked my job or not. 
But I definitively wouldn't want her to do all the household work, cause that would make me feel like living with my mom.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Money means nothing to me so yes I would


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

This may be stating the obvious, but you have a much better chance than that of an unemployed guy trying to date a girl who has a job.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, its called a wife

(Note that I'm not being serious, or bash me with gravity. Either or.)


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I would have no problem with it. But she would have to be fiscally responsible.

She would also need to find something fun and productive to do during the day. Watching TV for 8 hours each day gets boring after a while.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date an unemployed girl?*



NeedleInTheHay said:


> Money means nothing to me so yes I would


Money would mean a lot to you if you couldn't afford to live.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Good answer.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

If she was trying to help herself no it would not be an issue with me. By helping herself I mean trying to beat SA. If she was lazy.. I think that would kinda worry me and in the end the results would not be great between us. I really dont care what kind of job she has, just as long as she can pay for her half of the bills I am fine, just as long it is nothing moraly wrong and what not.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, that's not really a big deal to me. I'm not one to make lines in the sand on such issues.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

nesteroff said:


> Assuming you had a job yourself? Would this be a turn-off, a girl who was not financially independent, if you were? Would you give her a chance if she was trying to get a job or working towards it, but then she didn't get one soon after, and it started to seem she wouldn't for a while? Would that be reason enough to leave her? I am not talking about "gold diggers" here, just girls that are unemployed due to SA, who want to work but have too many problems.


As long as she wanted to work, sure. I could put her to work helping me with my work.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Wouldn't bother me at all. There are way to make enough money to survive without slaving from 9 to 5.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date an unemployed girl?*



PGVan said:


> NeedleInTheHay said:
> 
> 
> > Money means nothing to me so yes I would
> ...


well that depends on what your definition of living is


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date an unemployed girl?*



NeedleInTheHay said:


> well that depends on what your definition of living is


There really isn't much room to maneuver on definition.

Cost of living = rent, utilities, food ..basically the necessities of life. Money cannot mean nothing to you because you need it to survive. I can survive on my own on my current salary (barely), but if I were to somehow find a relationship and we decided to move in together, I could not afford to support another person. She would have to chip in with her fair share.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date an unemployed girl?*



PGVan said:


> NeedleInTheHay said:
> 
> 
> > well that depends on what your definition of living is
> ...


Last time I checked you didn't have to pay a yearly fee to stay alive, so if you wanted to live off the earth, travel, and not have a place of your own, then you're living without having any money.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Interesting question. I haven't really thought about it before...

However I suppose I'd be okay with it provided they're in school or doing something with their time like traveling or still involved in things like clubs or such.
After a certain age, if they're single and not really doing anything... Then that's just rather awkward and perhaps I'd really question whether to take the girl seriously. And if that happen, SA will do the rest and I'll say no.

Though if I plan on living together with someone, it's almost going to have to a requirement since it's quite hard to maintain one place with one income now.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't want a housewife, but I wouldn't mind dating an unemployed girl as long as she's trying to find a job, or has a good reason not to. Laziness is not a good reason.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Too many threads about work. You are all slaves.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I prefer the term "corporate drone".


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I would, if she was still working toward something (e.g. getting a job, getting an education, etc.). I wouldn't want to date a girl who was permanently financially dependent.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, I would.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Not only would I, I don't think I'd have a problem if she never worked. Stay-at-home-mom type.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

i think you're all missing the point here, the real answer to this question is another question - is she hot and how hot is she? i think your level of tolerance is on a sliding scale with hotness factor- maybe not, i don't know how boys think, but as a girl with no job, life etc. i personally won't move in with a guy no matter how much he *loved* me. I won't want to go from one dependent state to another without being on my own first. I've noticed that i just can't be happy without feeling like i can do it all by myself first- which is a good thing.



> *I suppose I'd be okay with it provided they're* in school or *doing something with their time like traveling or still involved in things like clubs or such. *


LOL :lol i think Paris Hilton's single


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date an unemployed girl?*



gwen said:


> i think you're all missing the point here, the real answer to this question is another question - is she hot and how hot is she?


Her looks don't have anything to do with it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

She doesn't have to have a job as far as I'm concerned.

She needs to put a smile on my face, become a second opinion on the little things and decisions in life, be able to enjoy the same hobbies and interests together, and can communicate on the same level.

I need to do my part and support a potential family, court her, take her out, etc...

From a previous post, absolutely as a guy...looks play a big part. There's no question about that. This really shouldn't be a difficult question to answer. I would not encourage or discourage a girl from working. I just know my role as a man is to provide and support.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Good post, Airick.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Guys, would you date an unemployed girl?*



Airick10 said:


> I just know my role as a man is to provide and support.


I'm assuming you mean financial and if so - that freaks me out, if i were a guy and thought like that i think I'd have a breakdown or something. it's hard enough supporting yourself let alone another person/ people.
i feel really guilty over spending my parents money, i couldn't accept/ expect money from a boyfriend that's just wrong.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i don't get the obsession with money in relationships. i couldn't care one way or the other. i don't stake out my financial prospects everytime i consider a relationship with someone since i'm neither a gigolo nor a john. i care about everything but when making that decision; a decision which is ultimately dictated by emotions anyway.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

bent said:


> i don't get the obsession with money in relationships. i couldn't care one way or the other. i don't stake out my financial prospects everytime i consider a relationship with someone since i'm neither a gigolo nor a john. i care about everything but when making that decision; a decision which is ultimately dictated by emotions anyway.


Yeah, I'm the same way. I guess we're guys though, so we're "supposed to be the provider."


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

It _is_ a little sad when a guy refuses to date a girl because she's unemployed. The opposite is perfectly understandable though. :b


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

pinkeye said:


> It _is_ a little sad when a guy refuses to date a girl because she's unemployed. The opposite is perfectly understandable though. :b


as we saw in the now locked thread discussing this subject from the opposite view.


----------



## DisgruntledEmployee (May 29, 2007)

Going to work for me is like a war zone, when I come home I want to be in my safe zone with my girlfriend. If she doesn't have a job that's all good, just as long as she's faithful so that no outsiders try to infiltrate my safe zone. And she can't ***** about the money I go to war for, if she does, she better be prepared to go to war too because if one person doesn't cut it well two is better then one.

I'll provide and support but the factor that I'm still working on my education, SA, and looking for work. The fact that things are just the way it is had better be considered otherwise I am doing everything I can, but is she?


----------

